# Amperimetro con amp. operacionales como comparadores??



## electronloco (Ene 19, 2012)

alguien sabe como diseñar un circuito que cuando detecte 3 A apag*U*e todo el circuito???


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ene 19, 2012)

No te iría mejor con un fusible de 3 A???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 19, 2012)

jajajaja, lo del fusible fue genial!

Existen unos artefactos llamados TI o transformadores de corriente, que dan una corriente proporcional a la que circula por su interior y bueno...de ahi a un circuito que maneje un relé...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2012)

¿ Corriente contínua , corriente alterna ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2012)

electronloco dijo:


> alguien sabe como diseñar un circuito que cuando detecte 3 A apag*U*e todo el circuito???



Yo se.
Comentá cual es tu idea a ver cual es la mejor.


----------



## electronloco (Ene 19, 2012)

la cuestion es que necesito utilizar comparadores, el circuito q*UE* quiero construir debe detectar una señal cc de una fuente de cualquiera y si esta proporciona mas de 3A el circuito debe desconectar cualquier otro circuito que haya estado conectado a la fuente, en si el circuito vendria a ser como el fusible...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/fusible-electronico-35171/


----------



## electronloco (Ene 19, 2012)

gracias dosmetros, un poco complejo de entender el circuito del fusible electronico pero lo logre, me sirve de mucho esa informadion...  gracias a todos los que ayudaron


----------

